# Microsoft Internet Explorer Team Sends New Cake for Mozilla Firefox 3 Launch



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Linky: http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=24004

Snipet:


> The Internet Explorer team at Microsoft sent Mozilla a cake to mark the release of Mozilla Firefox 3. Mozilla Corporation employee Al Billings, who used to be a project manager for the IE team, posted some photographs of the cake, which features a large Internet Explorer 'e' logo and the message, "Congratulations on Shipping! Love, The IE Team".


:up:

Peace...


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

If it was from the Internet Explorer team we have to assume it was a frozen cake.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Rivera42 said:


> If it was from the Internet Explorer team we have to assume it was a frozen cake.


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

Stop hacking on IE, it's not that bad. People are overreacting.

Think it was a nice thing to do, 1+ to IE


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

It's that bad 

To be fair, I use it sometimes for printing from the Web, because for some reason Firefox, Web pages and my printer don't always play nicely together.

But otherwise, yeah, it's that bad. 

Free cake is almost always a good thing. I just hope they checked this one for viruses.


----------

